# Lights set up (experimenting)



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Fishermon ,is my new name (former Pelicano) on the old PFF...new forum, new name,new to gigging, newmotor..go figure.....

So here I go, thinking what could wk. best to get us some flatties in the boat. Not the best boatfor skinny water but hey..thats allI got. Well, this is whatI came up with....after some fast thinking and trying to decide on 110v or 12v....I decided to give the candle power lighta try...just to to have agood feel for it. The setup is simple and economical indeed. I have two batteries, one for the trolling motor and one for the lights alone. (a 3rd batt. is back there for the motor and electronics only)....run the pvc's across the bow and wedged it against the cleat to hold backward movement..that worked so so... cheap stove burners pans.. epoxy and two starbrite lights from wallyworld...one thing though is that when I cut the pvc I miscalculated the trolling motor blade so it did hit the stove pan a few times (fixable)so i said #@$%^ just raised the blade higher that's all..so I juiced up the battery the night before and therewe went. Took a couple folks from here last week and gave it a try....manthis whole thing was new to me andI can tell you I was all excited and all to get us some fish...so a few hrs. went by....saw oneflattie and and that was it. Water was somehow cloudy . The lights worked ok, but needed some morelight on the sides..put the spot light on thinking ot would help, butgot back too much glare....trolling speed had to be ajusted ...depth wise we were on 12 to20" of water I'd say....The rest of the night was just fun to experiment.... We lost a prone to a puffer fish (no comment) bend another prone three times to "concrete" slabs....yeah....they sometimeslook like the real thing ...so theregig #2 went.....so 2gigs outta three ....one puffer one huge niddle fish and nothing else. So hopefully next time we'll do better . MeanwhileI'm googleeeiiing the area for some obvoius spots.... here are some pics of the set up...comments to improve it appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

great progression! opcorn spelling and all. i enjoyed the entire thing thoroughly. :clap hope you get some. 

i'm doing some work myself... replacing the bow platform and front bench seat (both wood) that has rotted out of the little fiberglass jonboat my brother and i flounder out of.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

:doh i didn't mean for that to come off so pretentious, sorry.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Cheap and effective,nothing wrong with that.Keep trying,the flatties will show up soon enough for you.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell Im impressed nice job:toast


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Ifyou are mistakingpuffer fish and concrete slabs for flounders you are not getting enough light. No telling how many real flounders you arepassingby.

My recommendation for improvement is to get some hallogen floods and a generator and to leavethe extra people at home so you can get that big boat in skinnier water.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know dick about flounder gigging but the setup is pretty inventive. Keep tweaking it and I'm sure you'll be on em soon.DFA definately can stick some flounder so you might want to try a little skinnier water if possible.I wouldn't leave my buddies on the dock though unless you're doing this to feed your family. But thats just me,I fish for fun.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

looks good. Sometimes you have to improvise.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks!! I can now make something similiar to fish with off my yak!! Looks great to me!! Good job!! :bowdown


----------

